# Followed by a gang of youth cyclists



## Welsh wheels (4 Nov 2017)

A group of these youths who follow the craze to cycle in a dangerous manner in the middle of the road whilst pulling wheelies started following me the other day. Just being generally annoying and shouting stuff. I smirked to myself and put the hammer down, quickly leaving them for dust on my high-end road bike. Quite satisfying to show them up like that.


----------



## Slick (4 Nov 2017)

You ran away then.


----------



## snorri (4 Nov 2017)

Slick said:


> You ran away then.


Only after pulling a few wheelies and burning some rubber I would hope.


----------



## Slick (4 Nov 2017)

snorri said:


> Only after pulling a few wheelies and burning some rubber I would hope.


Exactly, got to keep our end up.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Nov 2017)

My son is "one of them " youths who rides constantly trying to pull wheelie s allways with his hood up ! Only difference being he leaves me for dust.....whatever bike hes on.


----------



## Slick (4 Nov 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> My son is "one of them " youths who rides constantly trying to pull wheelie s allways with his hood up ! Only difference being he leaves me for dust.....whatever bike hes on.


That's more like the kind of boat I'm in myself.


----------



## vickster (4 Nov 2017)

I doubt they tried v hard to catch you


----------



## Dan B (4 Nov 2017)

You remind me that I really ought to spend some time learning how to wheelie. But probably not while clipped in...


----------



## Fonze (4 Nov 2017)

I've noticed this fad a few times, I see one lad filming as the others tried to antagonise a group ..


----------



## si_c (4 Nov 2017)

Fairly common in our parts. Last time it happened to me, I slowly raised the pace so they wouldn't notice. They slowly crackered themselves, which was funny as none of them seemed to want to be the first to drop.


----------



## Dan B (4 Nov 2017)

Always gratifying to see the welcome and encouragement our members give to younger cyclists


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Nov 2017)

Dan B said:


> You remind me that I really ought to spend some time learning how to wheelie. But probably not while clipped in...


And not with full length mudguards


----------



## Randombiker9 (4 Nov 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> A group of these youths who follow the craze to cycle in a dangerous manner in the middle of the road whilst pulling wheelies started following me the other day. Just being generally annoying and shouting stuff. I smirked to myself and put the hammer down, quickly leaving them for dust on my high-end road bike. Quite satisfying to show them up like that.




kids do stupid stuff. They most likely either have problems going on themselves or there jealous. I have a similar thing whenever i go up to my local pharmacy which happens to be near to where i do my work expereince there's always these students (From my old secondary or just starting college) that always are stupid and annoying to me and threating to take my bike, throw water over me etc... (Every time i've tried recording on my phone, my phone plays up or the battery dies) 
Not to mention i remmeber once being in town and there were a group of school aged kids cycling in a dangeorus way doing wheelies in the middle of the road and bus lanes etc... I've even seen kids doing the same thing on motorbikes.


----------



## roadrash (4 Nov 2017)

@Welsh wheels you should have asked which one of them is the fastest, when the big ego steps up challenge him or her to a race, and hopefully win leaving that person to an evening of encouragement (p!ss taking) from their mates. if he/she wins I'm sure all of us on cyclechat would be sympathetic


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2017)

roadrash said:


> @Welsh wheels you should have asked which one of them is the fastest, when the big ego steps up challenge him or her to a race, and hopefully win leaving that person to an evening of encouragement (p!ss taking) from their mates. if he/she wins I'm sure all of us on cyclechat would be sympathetic


Would he admit he lost?


----------



## roadrash (4 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Would he admit he lost?


well theres the flaw in my plan


----------



## screenman (4 Nov 2017)

Dan B said:


> Always gratifying to see the welcome and encouragement our members give to younger cyclists



Would you like to come a have a stand at the side of the road in boston with me one day, There is a group of thugs who take great joy out of riding down the wrong side of the road making cars stop and abusing and shouting at drivers many like myself just quietly waiting for them to cycle path. You are so lucky if you live in a world where every cyclist is a nice person. These thugs by the look of it are well past what you would call young cyclist.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Nov 2017)

If the worst their going to get up to is pulling wheelies and racing people,with a odd bit off lip.Im happy


----------



## jefmcg (4 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> These thugs by the look of it


By the look of what? Did I miss some photos?

Young guys hang out together. They ride bikes. Nice guys do this as well as thugs.

On the basis of the OP, I can't tell which they were


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Nov 2017)

A group of children on small wheeled scooters 'invaded' my cycling group the other day as we were trundling along a cycle path at about 10mph.

Harmless fun to a point, although had I run one over I could have ended up like the bloke in the other thread who rode into a child.


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Nov 2017)

I have said to my wife several times now while walking around how bloody brilliant it is kids seem to have rediscovered bikes all of a sudden, they are not your average clunkers either all branded and well specced hybrids or MTB. Watched one pulling a wheelie right down the high street blocking the whole lane I even gave the fecker a round of applause just for the faces on the drivers behind (and tooting) who couldn't appreciate the skill and the skill to take one had off at the same time and give the finger!!


----------



## Slick (4 Nov 2017)

It's no surprise really when you get this interpretation from a driving instructor.


View: https://youtu.be/-DPEtiQfRg8


----------



## mustang1 (4 Nov 2017)

Randombiker9 said:


> kids do stupid stuff. They most likely either have problems going on themselves or there jealous. I have a similar thing whenever i go up to my local pharmacy which happens to be near to where i do my work expereince there's always these students (From my old secondary or just starting college) that always are stupid and annoying to me and threating to take my bike, throw water over me etc... (Every time i've tried recording on my phone, my phone plays up or the battery dies)
> Not to mention i remmeber once being in town and there were a group of school aged kids cycling in a dangeorus way doing wheelies in the middle of the road and bus lanes etc... I've even seen kids doing the same thing on motorbikes.



Kids do stupid stuff so they need to humbled asap. Adults also do stupid stuff and they should be treated appropriately. Kids putting themselves in danger is bad enough but when they put other people in danger, I'm all for showing them up for the idiots they are. 

Wrt your phone playing up, see my thread on how new technology is rubbish yet still sells well. It sucks. 

The most impressive wheelie I saw was me riding along and this kid zooms past doing a wheelie for the longest time, this guy was clocking it. The stretch of road he done it on was clear of traffic at the time.


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Nov 2017)

I used to do wheelies on my Peugeot Competition, and ride for mile and miles no handed round corners up small hills for no other reason than I could. I wobbles around like a numpty now still can't do it, not tried a wheelie though...


----------



## mustang1 (4 Nov 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> If the worst their going to get up to is pulling wheelies and racing people,with a odd bit off lip.Im happy


Me too. But I don't think that is worst they are doing.


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Nov 2017)

mine was your average 14-15 year old kid being egged on by his mates standing where he had bunny hopped on to the road with a break in Traffic. I thought it was fun, but maybe I am a big kid.


----------



## HLaB (4 Nov 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> A group of these youths who follow the craze to cycle in a dangerous manner in the middle of the road whilst pulling wheelies started following me the other day. Just being generally annoying and shouting stuff. I smirked to myself and put the hammer down, quickly leaving them for dust on my high-end road bike. Quite satisfying to show them up like that.


Was this them ?


----------



## MichaelW2 (4 Nov 2017)

I had an unhinged teenager follow me very aggressively for some unknown reason. I decided to keep raising the pace very gradually to make him suffer like a boiled frog. He didnt break off his chase until he was well cooked. Still dont know what he would have done if he caught me but it would probably involve him trying to remove my bike lock from one of his bodily orifices.


----------



## Slick (4 Nov 2017)

HLaB said:


> Was this them ?


Wow, looked a sore one. His mum's quote at the end was funny though, I had no idea my child was stupid.


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Nov 2017)

HLaB said:


> Was this them ?



Three things ran through my mind after watching that video:

1) I'm glad the lad is alright apart from a few bruises and a seriously dented ego
2) I'm pleasantly surprised at the attitude of his mother
3) I hope that attitude extended to paying for repairs to the car and making sure that he apologised to the driver


----------



## screenman (4 Nov 2017)

HLaB said:


> Was this them ?



That is exactly the style of what I see often in Boston. I am sure some see it as just kids having fun, I do not.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> That is exactly the style of what I see often in Boston. I am sure some see it as just kids having fun, I do not.



It's a challenge.....'who has the power here' thing. Might seem harsh but he earned it.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Nov 2017)

If you expect teenage boys to conform and behave your gonna have a long wait.


----------



## Slick (4 Nov 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> If you expect teenage boys to conform and behave your gonna have a long wait.


Probably just as well there weren't so many cameras back in the day.


----------



## Banjo (4 Nov 2017)

I had a smallish group of them around me on a long ride.Got chatting and they were genuinely impressed that an old grey haired fart like me could do hundred plus mile rides.In return I told them I wished I had their bike handling skills.

I have seen bigger groups that would be quite intimidating.Mass hysteria is a powerful force .


----------



## Jimidh (4 Nov 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> A group of these youths who follow the craze to cycle in a dangerous manner in the middle of the road whilst pulling wheelies started following me the other day. Just being generally annoying and shouting stuff. I smirked to myself and put the hammer down, quickly leaving them for dust on my high-end road bike. Quite satisfying to show them up like that.



Don’t really see how you were showing them up? 

Grown man on a road bike, and a high end one at that ( how impressive) beat some young lads on probably MTBs and Jump bikes. Let’s run and tell everyone.

Be glad there are lads out there learning to love riding bikes and by the sound of it pretty skilful too.


----------



## Jimidh (4 Nov 2017)

Banjo said:


> I had a smallish group of them around me on a long ride.Got chatting and they were genuinely impressed that an old grey haired fart like me could do hundred plus mile rides.In return I told them I wished I had their bike handling skills.
> 
> Agree with this attitude - my 14 year old is so skilful on his MTB and I can’t do half what he does. It’s great the lack of fear they have at that age and when he falls off he just gets up and tries again. It also won’t be long before he is faster than me up the hills.


----------



## Randombiker9 (4 Nov 2017)

mustang1 said:


> Kids do stupid stuff so they need to humbled asap. Adults also do stupid stuff and they should be treated appropriately. Kids putting themselves in danger is bad enough but when they put other people in danger, I'm all for showing them up for the idiots they are.
> 
> Wrt your phone playing up, see my thread on how new technology is rubbish yet still sells well. It sucks.
> 
> The most impressive wheelie I saw was me riding along and this kid zooms past doing a wheelie for the longest time, this guy was clocking it. The stretch of road he done it on was clear of traffic at the time.


I know


mustang1 said:


> Kids do stupid stuff so they need to humbled asap. Adults also do stupid stuff and they should be treated appropriately. Kids putting themselves in danger is bad enough but when they put other people in danger, I'm all for showing them up for the idiots they are.
> 
> Wrt your phone playing up, see my thread on how new technology is rubbish yet still sells well. It sucks.
> 
> The most impressive wheelie I saw was me riding along and this kid zooms past doing a wheelie for the longest time, this guy was clocking it. The stretch of road he done it on was clear of traffic at the time.


yeah exactly when kids put thereselves in danger there engdangering everyone else round them especially in towns, buses, cars, taxi, pedestrians, other cyclists etc... I dont get if kids want to do something stupid why don't they go to a park where there's not as many people round compared to a busy town centre.

I know phones are annoying sometimes


----------



## alecstilleyedye (4 Nov 2017)

saw a lad doing a long wheelie ahead of me riding home one night. caught him up and just said ‘good tekkers fella’ before plodding on...


----------



## Dan B (4 Nov 2017)

Randombiker9 said:


> yeah exactly when kids put thereselves in danger there engdangering everyone else round them especially in towns, buses, cars, taxi, pedestrians, other cyclists etc... I dont get if kids want to do something stupid why don't they go to a park where there's not as many people round compared to a busy town centre.


Will you listen to yourself?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Nov 2017)

Yeah agree about engaging with them. They are on bikes you are on a bike, use that connection. You might just fire up a few to develop a lufe long love of cycling.


----------



## jefmcg (4 Nov 2017)

A few days ago, I found myself "surrounded" by 3 or 4 youffs popping wheelies on a side street. I did a bit of an "uh-oh". Not that I felt threatened, I just didn't want to be taunted. Anyway,, one of them said to me - perfectly nicely - "do a wheelie". Damn, I wish I could! I gave my excuse - I was 28 when I learnt to ride and I just can't do one. And that was it. They went their way, and I went mine.

Fake edit: Oh sorry, no. I mean to say that I "put the hammer down, quickly leaving them for dust"


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Nov 2017)

jefmcg said:


> A few days ago, I found myself "surrounded" by 3 or 4 youffs popping wheelies on a side street. I did a bit of an "uh-oh". Not that I felt threatened, I just didn't want to be taunted. Anyway,, one of them said to me - perfectly nicely - "do a wheelie". Damn, I wish I could! I gave my excuse - I was 28 when I learnt to ride and I just can't do one. And that was it. They went their way, and I went mine.
> 
> Fake edit: Oh sorry, no. I mean to say that I "put the hammer down, quickly leaving them for dust"


Could tell it was a lie as its "pop a wheelie"


----------



## jefmcg (4 Nov 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Could tell it was a lie as its "pop a wheelie"


OMG. I made it sound like a drug reference! 

"They were popping poppers"

More seriously, it's proof I was nearly 30 when I learnt to ride a bike.

Real edit: what's the plural of "pop a wheelie"?


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Nov 2017)

jefmcg said:


> OMG. I made it sound like a drug reference!
> 
> "They were popping poppers"
> 
> ...


A penny farthing ? Pop some wheelies .....


----------



## TreeHuggery (4 Nov 2017)

used to run a lot...and would get a load of youths come running by the side of me, told em I was planning on doing 30 miles or so, and then they'd mutter something about no f-ing way, and leave me to it ;-)


----------



## jefmcg (4 Nov 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> A penny farthing ? Pop some wheelies .....


the plural of "pop a wheelie" is "a penny farthing"?

God, you have to try harder.


----------



## Dan B (4 Nov 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Real edit: what's the plural of "pop a wheelie"?


Bunnyhop?


----------



## Welsh wheels (4 Nov 2017)

Slick said:


> You ran away then.


Yep


----------



## Welsh wheels (4 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Would he admit he lost?


Haha me lose? I've won as many races as I've entered


----------



## Welsh wheels (4 Nov 2017)

jefmcg said:


> By the look of what? Did I miss some photos?
> 
> Young guys hang out together. They ride bikes. Nice guys do this as well as thugs.
> 
> On the basis of the OP, I can't tell which they were


Not thugs, just gobby 14 year olds who think they're hard and could keep up with me. They have now learnt some valuable physics lessons.


----------



## Welsh wheels (4 Nov 2017)

Jimidh said:


> Don’t really see how you were showing them up?
> 
> Grown man on a road bike, and a high end one at that ( how impressive) beat some young lads on probably MTBs and Jump bikes. Let’s run and tell everyone.
> 
> Be glad there are lads out there learning to love riding bikes and by the sound of it pretty skilful too.[/QUOTE





Jimidh said:


> Don’t really see how you were showing them up?
> 
> Grown man on a road bike, and a high end one at that ( how impressive) beat some young lads on probably MTBs and Jump bikes. Let’s run and tell everyone.
> 
> Be glad there are lads out there learning to love riding bikes and by the sound of it pretty skilful too.



They had it coming after they nearly hit me by not looking where they were going. Also, not fond of young lads who swear at me so I think I'm justified to get a little satisfaction out of it.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> Haha me lose? I've won as many races as I've entered


None!


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2017)

jefmcg said:


> the plural of "pop a wheelie" is "a penny farthing"?
> 
> God, you have to try harder.


----------



## snorri (4 Nov 2017)

Randombiker9 said:


> .. I dont get if kids want to do something stupid why don't they go to a park where there's not as many people round compared to a busy town centre.


Your teenage years must have been quite exceptional.


----------



## Slick (5 Nov 2017)

snorri said:


> Your teenage years must have been quite exceptional.


She is still enjoying them.


----------



## Welsh wheels (5 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> None!


Exactly


----------



## vickster (5 Nov 2017)

I had to chivvy a couple of lads across Kingston bridge this morning. Think they were probably a bit embarrassed to be told to get a move on by an overweight middle aged woman  they couldn’t get out the way quick enough as soon as they got a chance


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Nov 2017)

I used to be able to ride a wheelie a long way down the road. I could also ride sitting on the handlebars. Mind I had the right type of bike for it when I was a kid.


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Nov 2017)

It's really hard to wheelie on a road bike, the geometry is totally wrong for it. You need to be going slow or stopped then put it in a big gear (it helps to be going up hill) feather the rear brake lean lean over the bars then sharpley pedal forward and jerk your body weight backwards and down (your saddle isn't going to help here, that's why the kids all have low saddles) it helps to be heavier and have good upper body strength which is why Sagan finds it easier.


----------



## Threevok (5 Nov 2017)

Commutes aside, I go out with every intention of learning to wheelie or manual on my bike(s).

Trouble is, I keep getting distracted by hills, muddy ruts and jumps.


----------



## Jimidh (5 Nov 2017)

Threevok said:


> Commutes aside, I go out with every intention of learning to wheelie or manual on my bike(s).
> 
> Trouble is, I keep getting distracted by hills, muddy ruts and jumps.


Surely if you are doing these you can manual - even I can do that .


----------



## jefmcg (5 Nov 2017)

jarlrmai said:


> It's really hard to wheelie on a road bike, the geometry is totally wrong for it. You need to be going slow or stopped then put it in a big gear (it helps to be going up hill) feather the rear brake lean lean over the bars then sharpley pedal forward and jerk your body weight backwards and down (your saddle isn't going to help here, that's why the kids all have low saddles) it helps to be heavier and have good upper body strength which is why Sagan finds it easier.


Yeah, thanks for confirming: it's not a thing I'm going to learn. LOL

Hell, I've never even heard of a manual until now.


----------



## BrumJim (7 Nov 2017)

HLaB said:


> Was this them ?



I love the fact that the boy turns his handlebars to the left in a vain attempt to change the direction of travel!

Can't imagine that he is that badly hurt. Suffered worse with nothing more than heavy bruising before.


----------



## Jody (7 Nov 2017)

@Welsh wheels You should have slowed down and joined them.



jarlrmai said:


> It's really hard to wheelie on a road bike,



It's not the easiest. Done a few wheelies but on the drops as I don't trust the breaks when using the hoods. Has to be uphill though.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Nov 2017)

jarlrmai said:


> It's really hard to wheelie on a road bike, the geometry is totally wrong for it. You need to be going slow or stopped then put it in a big gear (it helps to be going up hill) feather the rear brake lean lean over the bars then sharpley pedal forward and jerk your body weight backwards and down (your saddle isn't going to help here, that's why the kids all have low saddles) it helps to be heavier and have good upper body strength which is why Sagan finds it easier.



I went through this process mentally and all I end up with is an image of me flat on my back in the middle of the road with the bike on top of me


----------



## Welsh wheels (7 Nov 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I went through this process mentally and all I end up with is an image of me flat on my back in the middle of the road with the bike on top of me


Pain comes to mind when I imagine me trying a wheelie


----------

